# Portland\Memphis trade rumor I heard on the Fan...



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Blazers would send #13 pick and Reaf LeFrentz to Memphis for the #5 pick, Brian Cardinal and Jason Collins.eace:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think they got that from Chad Ford.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I think they got that from Chad Ford.


Ya they did.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

So don't post another thread on it when there's already a thread on the same page.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Turrrible!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is the first thread I've seen on this rumor, I think it deserves its own thread.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

It was barely touched on in BLAZER PROPHET'S thread...and easily gets lost in its many pages. I agree it needs its own thread.

In any event, I think this deal would be good for us.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If this deal happens, you can bet we're packaging the 5th with other assets to get the 3rd, or the player picked for us at the third. Then we may take the third pick (Mayo) and trade him and more assets for the 2nd in Beasley.


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> If this deal happens, you can bet we're packaging the 5th with other assets to get the 3rd, or the player picked for us at the third. Then we may take the third pick (Mayo) and trade him and more assets for the 2nd in Beasley.


This is the first time this whole off season that I can see something like this go down. I bet Minny wants to trade down from #3 to get Love and get some younger players included in the deal. Portland has the pieces, especially armed with the #5 pick. 

Take the #3 and draft Mayo, send him with some pieces to Miami so he can play with his buddy DWade for Beasley. Pritchard did say that Beasley would be drafted #2 but won't play for the team with the #2 pick. 

Am I reading these tea leaves right?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> If this deal happens, you can bet we're packaging the 5th with other assets to get the 3rd, or the player picked for us at the third. Then we may take the third pick (Mayo) and trade him and more assets for the 2nd in Beasley.


Why do you think we'll do this rather than just picking Westbrook or Augustine? I wouldn't really complain either way.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ironcrotch said:


> This is the first time this whole off season that I can see something like this go down. I bet Minny wants to trade down from #3 to get Love and get some younger players included in the deal. Portland has the pieces, especially armed with the #5 pick.
> 
> Take the #3 and draft Mayo, send him with some pieces to Miami so he can play with his buddy DWade for Beasley. Pritchard did say that Beasley would be drafted #2 but won't play for the team with the #2 pick.
> 
> Am I reading these tea leaves right?


So we are going to trade from 13 to 5 to 3 to 2? Is there any precedent for that sort of trading up? [Excluding the guy who started with a paperclip and traded up for a house.]

barfo


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> So we are going to trade from 13 to 5 to 3 to 2? Is there any precedent for that sort of trading up? [Excluding the guy who started with a paperclip and traded up for a house.]
> 
> barfo


KP is totally going to try to one-up that guy.

David Stern: "We have a trade to announce. The Portland Trail Blazers trade Jarrett Jack and a red paperclip to the Miami Heat for the draft rights to Michael Beasley..."


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

why would Memphis do this? Jason Collins is an expiring contract, and Cardinal is getting $6.7 mil the year after this. would they really want to dive that far down the draft order just to save $6.7 mil? 

after giving up Gasol for practically nothing, I suppose it's possible. but if I were one of the few remaining Memphis fans I'd be mad as hell.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow if this trade goes threw... KP is a GOD. We have got to do this trade!


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it worth trading Raef's expiring contract to move up in this year's draft and having to take on a couple of lugs?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Is it worth trading Raef's expiring contract to move up in this year's draft and having to take on a couple of lugs?


It's only one lug, and it adds a little over 6 million to our 09 cap. That would still give us plenty of money to sign anyone that wanted to come here, or even accept a lot back in a trade if KP could get that done. 

That being said, THIS trade is nothing more than a rumor.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

If you heard it on the fan its only gossip they heard somewhere else. Those doofs have no inside sources and are full of themselves. This deal will never happen.


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Is it worth trading Raef's expiring contract to move up in this year's draft and having to take on a couple of lugs?


Yea thats what I was thinking as well. It seem to me that Raef's expiring contract is worth a lot more than what we are getting in this trade. Now if we were getting #3 pick for Raef's contract and some filler players then I say we are getting are money worth. This plan to get #5, then #3, then #2 is just not anywhere near reality. Although KP does have a way about him to pull off the impossible!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

There's no way Memphis even considers this trade, and to those questioning whether it would be a good move for the Blazers... please don't procreate.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BlazersFan87 said:


> Yea thats what I was thinking as well. It seem to me that Raef's expiring contract is worth a lot more than what we are getting in this trade. Now if we were getting #3 pick for Raef's contract and some filler players then I say we are getting are money worth. This plan to get #5, then #3, then #2 is just not anywhere near reality. Although KP does have a way about him to pull off the impossible!


Short sighted at best


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> There's no way Memphis even considers this trade, and to those questioning whether it would be a good move for the Blazers... please don't procreate.



I don't think I have ever rep'd someone, but you will be the first. 

This thinking that Raef, Jack, Outlaw and others are so much better than they really are gets tiring to read.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

According to Chad Ford, the Grizzlies want to use the #5 themselves to trade up for Beasley. Makes sense. Although two high-scoring, low-defense forwards reminds me of the Bucks with Vin Baker and Glenn Robinson. And that ain't good.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Is it worth trading Raef's expiring contract to move up in this year's draft and having to take on a couple of lugs?


take a look at what we got for the big expiring contracts of Stoudamire, Sabonis, and Wallace. for about $40 mil worth of expiring deals we got nothing but the privilege of overpaying Ratliff and Rahim. Rahim in turn expired without compensation. 

an expiring contract is only so valuable. I'd say that vaulting us up from "barely lotto" to a spot where you stand a decent chance at drafting an All Star is more than worth it. 

as for the extra $6 mil, well, we took on Steve Francis for a lot less.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I don't think I have ever rep'd someone, but you will be the first.
> 
> This thinking that Raef, Jack, Outlaw and others are so much better than they really are gets tiring to read.


If someone suggested trading Outlaw for Beasley, you'd have some people around here saying it'd be a colossal mistake. I can just see it now.

"Beasley has character issues! Outlaw's a saint!"

"Beasley would take touches away from Roy! How could we possibly integrate Beasley AND Oden into the offense?"

"OMG we won 41 games last year! We can't mess with the chemistry!!"


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Rawse said:


> If someone suggested trading Outlaw for Beasley, you'd have some people around here saying it'd be a colossal mistake. I can just see it now.
> 
> "Beasley has character issues! Outlaw's a saint!"
> 
> ...



Good points. I agree.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Jayps15 said:


> There's no way Memphis even considers this trade, and to those questioning whether it would be a good move for the Blazers... please don't procreate.


considering they thought the Gasol trade was a good idea, I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility. pretty unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mook said:


> .
> 
> an expiring contract is only so valuable. I'd say that vaulting us up from "barely lotto" to a spot where you stand a decent chance at drafting an All Star is more than worth it.


I dont think Westbrook or Alexander will ever be All Star's. That's why I'm not to excited about the idea of moving up in this draft. Unless its for Rose or Beasley, I dont see the point in moving up.



Once again... another topic that has already been brought up in another thread.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mook said:


> considering they thought the Gasol trade was a good idea, I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility. pretty unlikely, but not impossible.


The Pau trade was better for Memphis than this crap.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Is it worth trading Raef's expiring contract to move up in this year's draft and having to take on a couple of lugs?



When KP went and got Brandon Roy, he was exactly expected to be the best player in the draft was he? The best players are not always picked in the top 3.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and to think...anyone would be stupid enough to trade the #7 pick & (at that time) LaFrentz's ugly contract for Telfair & Ratliff....to save 1? 2? years on a deal....

Teams make deals for all sorts of reasons...and yes, that includes making bad deals as well....

I feel sorry for MEM fans, b\c that owner (Heisley?) is running them into the ground...There only salvation (maybe...ask SEA) will come when he sells the team


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder if Portland could accumulate enough assets to finally entice Memphis into dealing Mike Conley. If Portland could acquire Beasley, that would certainly be enough I would think. I could see Memphis sending Miami Conley in exchange for Beasley. But if Memphis could unload a bad contract, get the #13, and have Beasley, that's got to be more attractive. Miami could just deal for Conley, but if Portland got involved they could also get Martell Webster in addition to Mayo.

Portland deals Lafrentz and #13 to Memphis for #5, Collins, and Cardinal.

Portland then deals #5 (Love) and Jack to Minnesota for #3 (Mayo). 

Portland then deals #3 (Mayo) and Webster to Miami for Beasley.

Portland FINALLY with Beasley in hand deals him to Memphis for Conley

I know it's complicated, but damn, when you think about it, it's doable and smart for all involved.

Portland only gains about $6M additional salary, which doesn't cut too deeply into their 2009 free agency plans. Cardinal the could buy out. They don't have to deal with Webster and Jack's contract extensions. They keep Frye and Outlaw. They get a truly special point guard in Mike Conley.

Bam!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd be much more interested in Conley than Westbrook, Augustin, Gordon, Bayless or Mayo.

I think some people forget how special Conley is going to be. Not to mention that he would fit perfectly in with the team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I wonder if Portland could accumulate enough assets to finally entice Memphis into dealing Mike Conley. If Portland could acquire Beasley, that would certainly be enough I would think. I could see Memphis sending Miami Conley in exchange for Beasley. But if Memphis could unload a bad contract, get the #13, and have Beasley, that's got to be more attractive. Miami could just deal for Conley, but if Portland got involved they could also get Martell Webster in addition to Mayo.
> 
> Portland deals Lafrentz and #13 to Memphis for #5, Collins, and Cardinal.
> 
> ...



I guess my only question would be if you ended up with Mayo or Beasley why would you trade either of them for Conley?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I guess my only question would be if you ended up with Mayo or Beasley why would you trade either of them for Conley?


I don't think Pritchard is seriously interested in either. Do you? Beasley's loud personality could be an issue. Same with Mayo's possible character issues.

I believe he'd want to find an equally talented, yet solid fit for the team. 

Players that once were unattainable (i.e. Calderon, Conley, Stuckey, Harris) are now immediate possibilities and they fit in better. Like it or not, chemistry, which I admit has not been a consideration for me in the past, goes a long way. Portland, IMO, overachieved last year because of the wonderful bond these players have.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I guess my only question would be if you ended up with Mayo or Beasley why would you trade either of them for Conley?


I definitely agree on Beasley. He's a much better prospect than Conley, and I am still high on Conley. I'd keep him.

Mayo, not so much.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

What other championship teams had TWO high-caliber low-post players?

I'm not saying it can't be done. In fact I really don't have a good grasp on this. I'm seriously wondering how well it would work. With Oden and Aldridge, the offense is perfect with Oden down low and Aldridge at the high post.

What this team needs a backcourt starter that has speed, an outside shot, and is a great floor leader. Looking down the road, a backcourt consisting of Roy and Conley would be nasty good. Patience, control, speed, smarts, solid defense. Conley's shot will come around. 

Secondly, I could see Conley, Roy, Aldridge, and Oden signing relatively modest contracts for players of their level. I could see them doing this in the best interest of the team and because they want to stay together.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I like your initial thinking Crimson... but think its insane to then trade Beasley for Conley. If you end up with Beasley or Rose in this draft, you KEEP them. I dont think there is a single GM in the league who thinks Conley will ever be better than Beasley.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> I definitely agree on Beasley. He's a much better prospect than Conley, and I am still high on Conley. I'd keep him.
> 
> Mayo, not so much.




I think Mayo will put up similar numbers to Roy. He is going to be special.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I wonder if Portland could accumulate enough assets to finally entice Memphis into dealing Mike Conley. If Portland could acquire Beasley, that would certainly be enough I would think. I could see Memphis sending Miami Conley in exchange for Beasley. But if Memphis could unload a bad contract, get the #13, and have Beasley, that's got to be more attractive. Miami could just deal for Conley, but if Portland got involved they could also get Martell Webster in addition to Mayo.
> 
> Portland deals Lafrentz and #13 to Memphis for #5, Collins, and Cardinal.
> 
> ...



So essentially:
#13, Lafrentz, Jack and Webster for Conley and two scrubs? 

AND, we give up Beasly after we had him in our grasp?

No thanks.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

blazerboy30 said:


> So essentially:
> #13, Lafrentz, Jack and Webster for Conley and two scrubs?
> 
> AND, we give up Beasly after we had him in our grasp?
> ...


Again how does Beasley fit into Portland long-term plans? Is he fast enough to defend the 3s? Do you move Aldridge then and then how does that affect team chemistry, not to mention team play. By having both Oden and Beasley on the court do you diminish their strengths (and hurt their value).

I wish someone could explain how well Beasley would fit in? I'm not saying he wouldn't but it would rock the club, and I don't think Pritchard's wanting to do that.

Another player I would be excited about is moving Beasley then for Gay.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I like your initial thinking Crimson... but think its insane to then trade Beasley for Conley. If you end up with Beasley or Rose in this draft, you KEEP them. I dont think there is a single GM in the league who thinks Conley will ever be better than Beasley.


It depends on how you view Conley. I may be over doing it but I think Conley will end up very similar to Parker.

If you see it that way, then what player in the league right now would you think San Antonio would expect to get back if they moved Parker?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Rawse said:


> If someone suggested trading Outlaw for Beasley, you'd have some people around here saying it'd be a colossal mistake. I can just see it now.
> 
> "Beasley has character issues! Outlaw's a saint!"
> 
> ...


Agreed. Outside of Roy, Rudy, Aldridge and Oden, everyone should be available if it improves the team.
SOMEONE needs to go. We can't enter training camp with 15 players who deserve PT.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Agreed. Outside of Roy, Rudy, Aldridge and Oden, everyone should be available if it improves the team.
> SOMEONE needs to go. We can't enter training camp with 15 players who deserve PT.



Including Roy, Rudy, Aldridge and Oden, everyone should be available if it improves the team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

While I like Conley, I think it'd be WAY too much to get him if you're talking Beasley. If we could somehow get the second pick, you definitely keep him or at least go after a higher profile player than Mike Conley.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> What other championship teams had TWO high-caliber low-post players?
> 
> I'm not saying it can't be done. In fact I really don't have a good grasp on this. I'm seriously wondering how well it would work. With Oden and Aldridge, the offense is perfect with Oden down low and Aldridge at the high post.
> 
> ...




Um plenty of championship teams have had 2 great post players.
The Boston Celtics with Robert Parrish and Kevin McHale. The Houston Rockets with Olajuan and Ralph Sampson. The San Antonio Spurs with David Robinson and Tim Duncan. The Portland Trailblazers with Bill Walton and Maurice Lucas.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I wonder if Portland could accumulate enough assets to finally entice Memphis into dealing Mike Conley. If Portland could acquire Beasley, that would certainly be enough I would think. I could see Memphis sending Miami Conley in exchange for Beasley. But if Memphis could unload a bad contract, get the #13, and have Beasley, that's got to be more attractive. Miami could just deal for Conley, but if Portland got involved they could also get Martell Webster in addition to Mayo.
> 
> Portland deals Lafrentz and #13 to Memphis for #5, Collins, and Cardinal.
> 
> ...


There's a story circulating that Miami has offered the #2 pick to Memphis for Conley plus the #5. Memphis is balking at it, but they haven't said no yet.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If we could somehow get our hands on Beasely, we ought not let him go. There's a pretty good chance (a) that he will be capable of playing the 3 position, and/or (b) that he will end up being a better player than Aldridge.

Mayo, of course, has more question marks, but I wouldn't give him up, either, as part of a Conley deal.

I think that Chad Ford's rumored Heat-sought deal (#2 for Conley and the #5 pick) seems more indicative of Conley's value right now... guess we'll wait and see, huh?

Ed O.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> While I like Conley, I think it'd be WAY too much to get him if you're talking Beasley. If we could somehow get the second pick, you definitely keep him or at least go after a higher profile player than Mike Conley.


But who in this draft is higher-profile? 

If Conley was in THIS draft would you take Eric Gordon, OJ Mayo, Russell Westbrook, or DJ Augustin instead?

In this draft I would argue Conley would go #3. Some would probably argue that he deserves to be taken over Rose (statistically speaking) and because so many place a high value on 1s, people would make a case that Conley could be taken ahead of Beasley.

Again, I'm not saying I buy into this, but it's certainly something to strongly consider.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Including Roy, Rudy, Aldridge and Oden, everyone should be available if it improves the team.


The only reason I don't include those four is the only player I'd trade them for is LeBron. That ain't happening.
Trading Rudy would be the lamest move we could do after the recruiting we did to get him here.
Those four should not be made available.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Um plenty of championship teams have had 2 great post players.
> The Boston Celtics with Robert Parrish and Kevin McHale. The Houston Rockets with Olajuan and Ralph Sampson. The San Antonio Spurs with David Robinson and Tim Duncan. The Portland Trailblazers with Bill Walton and Maurice Lucas.


But Parish played out of the paint in the offense for the most part, right? Not to mention both were excellent defenders. I'm talking about two players where their strength reside in being in the LOW post.

I don't believe the Rockets ever won a championship with Sampson and Olajuwon. They both again were defensive marvels too.

Robinson and Duncan are good examples, but again, their defense/size was astounding. This doesn't show me that a team of Oden/Beasley is better than Oden/Aldridge.

Now if Beasley can succeed as a power 3 in this league that would make more sense to me. I'm warming up to that idea. Just not sure then how the offense would be structured.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> There's a story circulating that Miami has offered the #2 pick to Memphis for Conley plus the #5. Memphis is balking at it, but they haven't said no yet.


Yeah. I read that. Boy that sure seems steep to me from Memphis's perspective. That's likely Conley (probable top-tier Point Guard) and Kevin Love (although if Minnesota thought this was going down I think they'd grab Love at 3) for Beasley. Screw that. I might be in the minority but hell those are two possible All-Stars for one possible All-Star.

Insert Lowry instead and now we're talking, although then Miami's getting screwed. 

This is why Portland makes all these teams happy. God it's great to be a Blazer fan. I just wish I could find a baseball team to root for (other than the Red Sox) that is as much fun to follow.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> The only reason I don't include those four is the only player I'd trade them for is LeBron. That ain't happening.
> Trading Rudy would be the lamest move we could do after the recruiting we did to get him here.
> Those four should not be made available.




Wow Lebron really???


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from Andy Katz on ESPN.com



> A potential deal with Memphis and New York apparently has some legs. The Knicks, who have the No. 6 pick, would get the Grizzlies' No. 5 pick and give David Lee and other considerations to Memphis. New York would then select UCLA's Russell Westbrook and Italy's Danilo Gallinari with its No. 5 and No. 6 picks. If Memphis selects UCLA's Kevin Love, that is a strong indicator that the Grizzlies are keeping the pick.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Wow Lebron really???


No, I was joking...


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hm. Lee. He'd be a nice player for Memphis. Love would be so much better for them though.

I'd say Miami and Seattle (or Portland - via above chaotic trades - and Miami) have more of what Miami wants. Miami wants Mayo. They're going to have to deal with either the team that holds #3 or #4.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

If we are after Westbrook, then do we have to up the ante to Memphis?

Lee is a nice piece. I'm thinking it's a bluff as Love is going to be the superior player for them should they keep the pick. 

Would they rather get #13 and rid themselves of a bad contract? A player at #13 could be had very similar to Lee. 

Are we not willing to take on that bad contract to get say Westbrook, Augustin, or Alexander? That's a reasonable assumption.

If we're not going after those three, are we after Bayless, Mayo, or Beasley then?

Seems like there's virtually no noise coming from Seattle and Minnesota. That's a good sign IMO.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> But Parish played out of the paint in the offense for the most part, right? Not to mention both were excellent defenders. I'm talking about two players where their strength reside in being in the LOW post.
> 
> I don't believe the Rockets ever won a championship with Sampson and Olajuwon. They both again were defensive marvels too.
> 
> ...



Um Robert Parrish made the paint a war zone on both ends of the floor, as did McHale. They were both pretty much in the paint scorers, Parrish had some range, as did McHale but they were limited at best, and never depended on it. That is why they won so much. High percentage buckets in the paint. 

Olajuwan and Sampson lost to a near legendary Celtics team. They did beat the Lakers. If not for Sampsons injury, you would have seen them in the finals for a long time, and I think most folks who watched ball then know that. The thing was, Sampson was versatile. 

Remember Beasley is a "can't miss" selection. That typically means he has no holes in his game, especially at his size. If you watch Beasley, while he did post up, the guy has every facet of his game working. The dude hit 37% of his 3 pointers. He is not limited to posting up, he is also a slasher, and athletic enough to attack the rim. He is an excellent finisher on the break, and has ball handling skills. 

Hell if nothing else, if it doesn't work out, you move him and he still has value.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well one things for certain. Portland is going to be an even further improved team next year and for seasons beyond.

I just can't wait to see how it all shakes out.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> from Andy Katz on ESPN.com


So wait, they get the 5th pick for Lee? That's it? riiiiight. Just more New York wishful thinking.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I wonder if Portland could accumulate enough assets to finally entice Memphis into dealing Mike Conley. If Portland could acquire Beasley, that would certainly be enough I would think. I could see Memphis sending Miami Conley in exchange for Beasley. But if Memphis could unload a bad contract, get the #13, and have Beasley, that's got to be more attractive. Miami could just deal for Conley, but if Portland got involved they could also get Martell Webster in addition to Mayo.
> 
> Portland deals Lafrentz and #13 to Memphis for #5, Collins, and Cardinal.
> 
> ...



Might as well change your last part of the trade to:


...and FINALLY, Portland sends Beasley, Outlaw, their #33 and #36 picks and it's 2009 #1 Draft pick to Chicago for ROSE and Deng!

Dang!


Rose
Roy
Deng
Aldridge
Oden

With Blake, Rudy, J.Jones, Frye, Pryz coming off the bench!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Might as well change your last part of the trade to:
> 
> 
> ...and FINALLY, Portland sends Beasley, Outlaw, their #33 and #36 picks and it's 2009 #1 Draft pick to Chicago for ROSE and Deng!
> ...


Miami, Minnesota, and Memphis are rumored to be discussions in moving their picks. Chicago isn't. So, no need to change the last part of the trade.

Blamo!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm officially burned out when it comes to this draft, who we're trading, and who we're not, etc. Just do something and get it over with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan said:


> I'm officially burned out when it comes to this draft, who we're trading, and who we're not, etc. Just do something and get it over with.


Ok, that was long enough. Bring on the rumors!!!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

But really, the short-cut to your thinking would be:


Bada-Bing: Portland trades Raef's expiring + Webster + #13 to Minny for #3 + Walker (bad contract) + filler

Then, Portland selects Mayo with the #3.


Bada-Bang: Portland trades Mayo + Jack + J.Jones to Miami for Beasley (and bad contract)


Bada-Boom: Portland then sends Beasley + Outlaw + #33 + 36 + 2009 #1 to Chicago for ROSE & DENG.



ROSE + BLAKE + KOPONEN
ROY + RUDY
DENG + WALKER
ALDRIDGE + FRYE
ODEN + PRYZ


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> But really, the short-cut to your thinking would be:
> 
> 
> Bada-Bing: Portland trades Raef's expiring + Webster + #13 to Minny for #3 + Walker (bad contract) + filler
> ...


That's WAY too simple! eace:

However, that lineup would terrorize the rest of the league for ages. A few dead-eye shooters in there (like James Jones) would be perfect.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Bingo Bongo Bango Baby!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> But really, the short-cut to your thinking would be:
> 
> 
> Bada-Bing: Portland trades Raef's expiring + Webster + #13 to Minny for #3 + Walker (bad contract) + filler
> ...


I really don't want to get rid of Webster.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Dan said:


> Ok, that was long enough. Bring on the rumors!!!


Whewh...had me worried about ya there Hap! 

Oh and here you go..

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459658


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Dan said:


> Ok, that was long enough. Bring on the rumors!!!


OK now that was funny!


Geez, I've now moved from Portland - up to Vancouver, BC - and I've never been more excited. I just cancelled a meeting on Thursday afternoon with a very lame excuse - so that I could work from home and tune in at 4:00pm sharp.

But then again, I might get stuck with TSN broadcasting a rebroadcast of the 1993 Grey Cup! Yikes.


Can't wait for NBA Ticket to be available! I'm stuck paying an extra $3 bucks a month to get Raptors TV (just so I can smell some ball)


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Ric Bucher just reported on ESPN that Memphis and New York are in talks to swap the #5 pick + B. Cardinal for David Lee + Malik Rose. Not sure if this works financially, but that's what he said.

Also, he said there was talk of potential deal with Memphis dealing the #5 pick to Portland for Joel Przybilla (and not Raef Lafrentz). Apparently, Memphis is looking for a rugged front-court player to pair with Darko Milicic and both Lee and Przybilla fit that mold.

Either way, it looks like Pritchard is busy trying to move up in this draft. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Ric Bucher just reported on ESPN that Memphis and New York are in talks to swap the #5 pick + B. Cardinal for David Lee + Malik Rose. Not sure if this works financially, but that's what he said.

Also, he said there was talk of a potential deal with Memphis dealing the #5 pick to Portland for Joel Przybilla (and not Raef Lafrentz). Apparently, Memphis is looking for a rugged front-court player to pair with Darko Milicic and both Lee and Przybilla fit that mold.

Either way, it looks like Pritchard is busy trying to move up in this draft. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Why Pryzbilla again? They just gor Marc Gasol to agree to come over and he was arguably the\one of best players in europe last year....

I'd be more than happy to see POR make the deal though...


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well that would solve one problem (getting higher up in the draft) and then leaving us super thin at the 5. But maybe we'd get another 5 back in a different deal.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> Well that would solve one problem (getting higher up in the draft) and then leaving us super thin at the 5. But maybe we'd get another 5 back in a different deal.


I don't think it leaves us super-thin at all. We would have Oden/Aldridge/Frye/Raef. That's not an ideal front court for a championship contender, but it's still stronger than most teams.

I like Joel but if we can get a high-mid lotter pick for him? We should do it.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Joel is a fighter and a great character guy. However, if I recall the team actaully performs worse (+/-, etc.) when he is on the court because he is such an offensive liability. You need to have a backup for Oden because he will likely be in a lot of foul trouble. However, between Frye and Raef you should be able to cover that.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

If Joel can be moved for the 5th pick you do it without blinking an eye. Desanga Diop is a FA this offseason, and while it's likely that he heads back to Dallas, he could be sign for the MLE to replace Joel and the Blazers would be attractive for a young guy like him to come to.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Grizzlies have categorically denied the "No. 5-and-Brian-Cardinal-for-your-favorite-team's-crap" rumor.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hell no you make that trade! Joel will be the best backup in the NBA next year. He would start for over half the league. Pryz will play a big roll on this team in the next 5 years or so. KP knows how valuable Joel is to this squad.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Hell no you make that trade! Joel will be the best backup in the NBA next year. He would start for over half the league. Pryz will play a big roll on this team in the next 5 years or so. KP knows how valuable Joel is to this squad.


a backup for 5th pick? are you saying don't do that? wtf?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Reep said:


> Joel is a fighter and a great character guy. However, if I recall the team actaully performs worse (+/-, etc.) when he is on the court because he is such an offensive liability. You need to have a backup for Oden because he will likely be in a lot of foul trouble. However, between Frye and Raef you should be able to cover that.


I think you are wrong. Didnt he play big minutes during our win streak last season?

He may be an offensive liability, but his defense and rebounds make up for it. We dont need him to score when he's on the court with Roy, Aldridge, and Rudy.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ehizzy3 said:


> a backup for 5th pick? are you saying don't do that? wtf?


obviously other players/draft picks would be involved. Even the biggest Joel homers know that Joel isnt even close to being worth the 5th pick.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

We will need Joel big time next season! Greg will take time to learn the game and will be in constant foul trouble. He's not just a "backup". Do you think who we would pick at #5 would be as valuable as that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> We will need Joel big time next season! Greg will take time to learn the game and will be in constant foul trouble. He's not just a "backup". Do you think who we would pick at #5 would be as valuable as that?


The foul issue is completely and utterly blown out of proportion. It's not like he fouled out in college, and the summer league is just that..a summer league, where it's guard dominated and reffed by guys who have no idea how to ref games.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I just think it's going to take some time for him to get used to the flow of the PRO game. I think a lot of veteran bigs are going to take it at him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> We will need Joel big time next season! Greg will take time to learn the game and will be in constant foul trouble. He's not just a "backup". Do you think who we would pick at #5 would be as valuable as that?


Yes.

Again: who gives a crap about this upcoming season? I mean... why be so short-sighted as to ONLY worry about this upcoming season?

I want them to win every game and be as good as possible, but we are NOT going to win a championship, and if we can add another excellent prospect at the #5 spot while only losing Joel we'd be crazy not to do it.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawse said:


> The Grizzlies have categorically denied the "No. 5-and-Brian-Cardinal-for-your-favorite-team's-crap" rumor.


You are underrating my favourite team's crap.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Yes.
> 
> Again: who gives a crap about this upcoming season? I mean... why be so short-sighted as to ONLY worry about this upcoming season?
> 
> ...


Who for the next few years would be our backup center?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who for the next few years would be our backup center?


Vladimir Stepania


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Vladimir Stepania


Exactly!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Yes.
> 
> Again: who gives a crap about this upcoming season? I mean... why be so short-sighted as to ONLY worry about this upcoming season?
> 
> ...


I'm confused about what is going on next season. KP has given the famous cake analogy and saying we will evaluate in a couple of years to see what we got and what we need . . . which supports this whole "who gives a crap about next season" thought.

As the same time I have heard KP, other management and Blazer employees (including players) clearly say that next year's expectations are to make the playoffs and anything less will be considered a disappointing season.

Well with LA, NO, Utah, SA, Houston, Phx, Dallas, Denver, and GS all feeling like they will make the playoffs, it is not a given the Blazers will make it. In fact I wonder if the Blazers will be in a postion to decide about what is their ultimate goal next year, develop players or make the playoffs.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Wow...last time I checked Aldridge could more than effectively play the center spot...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> We will need Joel big time next season! Greg will take time to learn the game and will be in constant foul trouble. He's not just a "backup". Do you think who we would pick at #5 would be as valuable as that?


But...but...what if we threw in Rudy Gay? And added Mike Conley?

So the deal is Rudy Gay, Mike Conley and the No. 5! Deal?

PLEASE?! I REALLY, REALLY WANT JOEL PRZYBILLA!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawse said:


> But...but...what if we threw in Rudy Gay? And added Mike Conley?
> 
> So the deal is Rudy Gay, Mike Conley and the No. 5! Deal?


Well, it's not a good deal for you guys, but still better than the Pau Gasol deal. Especially when you consider exactly which team Memphis made a title contender.


----------

